# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  شاهدوا صور مميزة تحتوي على خدع بصرية

## هدوء عاصف

*
شاهدوا صور مميزة تحتوي على خدع بصرية 

يحاول دائما المصور ان يلتقط صور خلابة التي تترك انطباعا قويا. تم التقاط الصور المعروضة امامك في التزامن المناسب بحيث نتجت خدع بصرية. دققوا النظر في الصور وحاولوا معرفة الخدعة الكامنة فيهم.





























*

----------


## (dodo)

صور حلوة الّي بشوف هالصور بيتهيألو اكتر من شكل فيها
مشكوووور هدوء

----------


## محمد العزام

لازم الواحد يكون مصحصح لما يطلع فيهم لحتى مايضيع 

مشكور هدوء

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*جد صورة كتيييير غريبة وبدها تدقيق لاكتشاف الاسياء لمخاية جواتها*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

صور كتير حلوة 
رائعة

----------


## &روان&

[SIZE=5]هي الصورة الوناتهم بتجنن كتير رائع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سرعة بديهة و إبداع في التقاط اللحظات و عمل منها لوحات 
رائعة جداً 

يسلمو اديك 

*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

يا لجمال الصور الساحر !

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

جميل جدا الصور فى تقدم دائما

----------


## amal azar

صور حلوة كتير  :Icon32:

----------

